# Vieste, Puglia: Black Olive Tapenade



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

Buon Giorno,

This simple and delicious appetiser is a marvel during the warmer summer days ahead ... 

VIESTE, PUGLIA BLACK OLIVE TAPENADE

250 grams of kalamata black olives with seeds ( to depit by slicing )
3 Jarred Anchovy Filets packed in Olive Oil 
1/2 tblsp. of Capers rinsed well 
125 Ml. Evoo 
2 fresh garlic cloves minced
fresh lemon juice
freshly grinded black pepper
1/2 tiny red chili flake cayenne pepper or Basilicata chili pepper sprinkled 

1. Slice olives and depit
2. place all items in a Food Processor or use an electric mixer to combine all the ingredients 
3. Chill for 1 hour
4. serve with oven warm foacaccia or grissini bread sticks or toasted pita if you prefer 

Have a lovely 4th,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Jul 2, 2012)

I love black olives tapenade I do make mine with olives, vinegar and garlic and i often use it when bakin pizza or pancerotti......as a base or on the top instead of olives


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 2, 2012)

What's the green stuff at 9 o'clock?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

Buon Giorno Bill, 

21.00 hours and green ?  

My Basilicata tiny chili peppers I used for food styling photo decoration ? 

The other possible answer is Green Currency as in USD dollars ... 

Euros are not green ... 

Ciao, Happy 4th,
Margi.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 3, 2012)

Both your cheese platter and the tapenade look beautiful. And that table is to die for. Really nice pictures, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

*Lynda: As always, thank you for your compliments*

Buonasera,

As always, thank you kindly. I truly enjoy Black Olive Tapenade ... A fave dip ... 

I am a true cheese-a-holic and thanks too for the compliments on the Interntl Cheese Platter Thread.  

It took me over four hours to actually learn not how to upload Member photos, however, how to use the Attachment Button right here on the thread ... then, arrow down to the Manage Attachments ... Now I have the keys ! 

Thanks, this is our open air terrace rustic antique unbleached wood terrace lunch and dinner table ... 

Since, this is our home, and not a rental; and our Madrid rental apartment Loft in Madrid in ultra modern, we wanted to go with a country rustic Italian Adriatic decor for the beach condo. It´s alot of fun ...

Ciao. 
Have a wonderful 4th,
Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 3, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno Bill,
> 
> 21.00 hours and green ?
> 
> ...


At 9 O'clock the position within the bowl in the photo.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

Bill Buonasera,

During Easter 2012: 

On our rustic unbleached wooden table at 21.00 hrs. ( 9pm ) in the bowl: 

this green prop was used only for decorative touch and color ... These are either chili peppers and / or together with snipped green baby scallion snipped ... However, if I recall, I had only the chili peppers on the table as I had just returned from Market so I could prepare the Tapenade ... 

I believe that they are Basilicata small slim chili peppers ... 

Kind regards.
Have a nice 4th,
Margaux.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 3, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bill Buonasera,
> 
> During Easter 2012:
> 
> ...


Thank you for confirming they are not part of the recipe.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 5, 2012)

Bill,

Hope u have had a lovely 4th.

No the Basilicata green chili peppers are NOT part of the Black Olive Tapenade ...

Have a nice Thursday and Wkend ahead,
Ciao. Margaux.


----------

